# Recommend Gutter Leaf Defector



## ElmForest (Nov 11, 2005)

Installed a beutifull set of 5"Alcoa gutters. I used 3x4 downspouts. Everything works great. I thought not many trees shouldn't be a problem with leaves right? WRONG!  
Anyways I'm wondering what everyone recommends for leaf deflectors. I've seen many designs over the years. Some have come and gone. Suggestions?:help:


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

A good leaf blower to clean those pesky leaves out of the gutters?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Most leaf guards are mostly hype. I have looked into quite a few of them and the one I settled on is simply a plain old fashioned screen (like chicken wire) or www.waterfall.cc I make sure to tell all my customers that I do not guarantee that they will never have to clean their gutters again, like some do, but that's because I am not a liar. I then explain how the ones who make that claim can acheive that claim.

It is my understanding that the Leafguard (tm) system is a one piece gutter. it is not a cap. This means you can not ever clean your gutters even if you have to, because you can not open them.

Second the biggest negative I have seen on most of these systems is that they work great in a light rain or drizzle, but get a storm and the water has so much force from it rolling down the roof that very little will even get in the gutter. Most will roll right over the system, and if that's the case, you might as well just remove your gutters. lastly, I will say two words... Pine Needles

Pine Needles are the enemy of ALL leaf protection systems.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm with Aaron. I tell our customers to call us out to clean their gutters. I explain to them that we can clean their gutters 20 times at the same cost of the usual gutter guard system. That's 10 years worth of cleanings. I doubt most gutter guard systems will still be intact in 10 years. They will be crushed by snow and mangled from neededing to be removed to clean the gutters.


----------



## ElmForest (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I've always thought that these systems as impractical. They just seem to get more elaborate and expensive as the years go by. I've been busy finishing my new home. I guess I'll have to be more diligent about cleaning out those pesky leaves.


----------



## punkin (May 28, 2005)

just installed some gutter guards called leaf relief that were reasonably priced and seem to be well leaf-relief.com


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

grumpy is right when saying most systems run over on hard rains and that pine needles are a bear. The Maple helicopters are also bad especially with the screens.

We used to install LeafProof on most applications but valleys created a problem with water shooting across. This system works great if there are no valleys. 

The system we use mostly now is called LeafDefier. It is a foam product that sits inside the gutter. It handles a greater amount of rain than any other gutter protection system... I think 33 inches an hour. It also comes with a 25 year no clog warranty from the manufacturer. Pine needles you may ask? What ever blows on should also blow off, but if they do stay on it still works. The water filters through.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

Ever try The gutter stuff? Foam inserts http://www.gutterstuff.com
25 year no clog warranty. I have used it on a few houses no complaints. gutters still get debri on top of foam but gutter still handles major downpours even with debri ontop. Pine needles and all some problems in valley areas where a backsplash is involved creates a trap so these areas need cleaning occaisonally. First house i put them on was a 12/12 http://minnesotaroofing.com/DSC00572.JPG


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I am weAry of all the foam inserts. I have looked at them and instantly I have one fear. They are spongy yes? They will hold lots of water and when that water freezes they will be a block of ice and then the gutter comes falling down.


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

LeafDefier is *not* a sponge it is an open cell polyurethane, some type of plastic. This product actually expells water, which is how it can handle great amounts of water. This system works really well. The fear I had with it was the debris laying on top. To test that I placed mulch about an inch thick on top of the LeafDefier (worst case scenario) and ran water from a hose full force. It handled every drop.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

This reminds me of the This Old House show years ago when all these gutter guard things started coming on the market. They installed them on the house and the guy threw some leaves on the roof and ran the hose to show how the leaves go off the roof and the water goes in the gutter...at least on paper:laughing: As he is explaining how great the system is the camera catches the leaf going right into the gutter:laughing:


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

Gutrman is right. this foam does not hold any water you can submerge it in water take it out and wring it like a rag only a few drips come out. The first house as a mentioned earlier is 3 years old the top of the foam is a bit harder than new foam. One concern of mine would be deterioration over a period of time. Not once in three years has this homeowner had to clean gutters. the valley in front i cut the deflector a little and added another piece cut in half.
I also install Leaf proof systems they will not handle a medium to heavy rain i tested water flow by leaving a garden hose 6 feet up from gutter pointed at gutter 80% of the water rolls right over leafproof system. The gutter stuff i ran garden hose full bore 1 ft from gutter ppointed right at gutter as well as at 6 feet the foam handeled every drop.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

So then give some names or web addresses of these miracle foam iinserts


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

el groucho,
I have been giving the name *LEAFDEFIER* in every post.
It is located at leafdefier.com, I could not give the whole address because I don't have 10 posts yet but I think you can figure the rest out. Hope this cheers you up a little.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

ditto, read my previous post first line big blue link


----------



## Thunder1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Actually I think you mean El GrumpO! :cheesygri 

I would watch out for ultraviolet damage 25 years in the sun is a very very long time. And sediment buildup rusting steel gutters is a problem even without the "out-of-site out-of mind" factor. Around here coated steel gutters are the norm and the sun is brutal.  

You never mentioned cost. Is it expensive? Can you install the long straights as you run new gutters out of a machine before hanging? :thumbup: (I presume it is installed tightly into corners. Cut at 45deg. or whatever you have your gutter cut at) But if I did that what would catch my hook blade when it goes skidding down the roof!?  

I'll try the "stuff" next time a customer Insists on gutter guard. 
I'm going to make him promise never to rake, mow lawn, trim hedge or do any other normal HO chores either. And as with all gutter guards, I'll explain that I charge double to install it because I remove it for free :biggrin: 

There is sooo much new housing going up where there was once only farmland here. Without a tree for miles, I could probably sell tons of the stuff and guarantee it for life :thumbsup: 

OK! No more smileys in my posts! I think I used up my quota for a while


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

Not to steal your THUNDER.:thumbup: If you have steel gutters the life span of the gutter may not be 25 years. Coated steel gutters are fine if they are installed correctly. We replace many of these due to water laying in the gutter that is not properly sloped, eventually rusting through. We only install aluminum. May I ask why coated steel is popular in your parts?

Oh btw, I like your smiley laden post.:thumbup: :cheesygri  :no:  :yawn:


----------



## Thunder1 (Nov 19, 2005)

To tell you the truth, I have no Idea why. Probably 99 0f 100 are coated steel. 

I have seen a couple of tracks of higher end homes with very large (custom) unpainted galvanized gutters. These will be painted with the rest of the trim but I doubt it will be any better protected. Maybe they are extra thick hahaha

Can anyone imagine paying 400K+ for a home and being 10 feet from you neighbors?! I'm surprised these houses don't all have one continuous gutter/roof! A LOT of money could be saved on rake tiles! hahaha


----------

